# 82 Degree Countersink - great for dog holes



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent close ups, excellent review. Thanks!


----------



## Brit

+1 for the Beall. I bought one some time ago and I love it.


----------



## Iamjacob

I read somewhere that single flute countersinks are better for wood and multi-flute countersinks are better for metal.

Those sure are some pretty closeups.


----------



## racerglen

Love mine, just like you show n' describe Scott, marvie devices !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you.


----------



## ssnvet

One of the lead carpenters in our crating department shared this technique with me, which helps prevent chatter….

1. center puch hole
2. counter sink into the soliid wood first.
3. then drill the hole second


----------



## Tedstor

I have the one from Lowes. It does indeed suck. Thanks for pointing me toward a good alternative.


----------



## doordude

thanks for the tip, i'v been meaning to buy one too


----------



## dustyal

You can see the difference in the grind marks on the Lowe's tool vs the Lee Valley tool. Good photos.

Thanks for posting… I should add one to my tool set… And, I like your idea of using the brace vs a drill… well done.


----------



## ShaneA

I have made some ten pt stars w/the ones I have, figured it was user error. Being lazy and not looking, was it spendy?


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - $24.50 but I bought during the free shipping weekend.


----------



## superdav721

Counter sink candy.
I love the photos as well.


----------



## gfadvm

Yep, I learned the hard way that the single flutes are the only way to go in wood. I get mine from Wholesale Tool. Good quality and VERY inexpensive.


----------



## Fallon

Single-flute = smooth
Multi-flute = fast

It really doesn't matter the material. Multi-flute stuff usually chatters and leaves rough marks in metal as well.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for all the info. I just never really considered the nuances of countersink design. Go figure.


----------



## NiteWalker

Thanks for the review.
I may grab one of these.
I typically use a weldon style countersink, but sometimes it clogs up when drilling plastics.

I do wish this was made of hss instead of hcs.


----------



## mochoa

Pretty sweet Scott. I was planning on using a chamfer bit in my router but this is way more Galootish.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, I primarily thought of your bench build when posting this review. This countersink will be useful for you.


----------



## mochoa

Hmmm, when is the next free shipping event….


----------



## lysdexic

Just tell them to throw it in the box when they deliver the scraper plane and the new PM-V11 chisels. :^)


----------



## blackcherry

Nice tip must keep in mind to do as well


----------



## able339

The Beldon type c'sink is also first rate. It produces a chamfer that is second to none.

Any day above ground is a good day!


----------



## MrRon

Multi flute countersinks need to be used in a ridgid set-up, well clamped and bit turning slow speed with steady downward pressure like in a drill press or vertical mill.


----------



## WoodworkGuy

I wish I had seen this in the LV catalog when I was chamfering dog holes. I used a chamfer bit in my router with a 3/4 bearing, but this would be easier and cheaper.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW MrRon, thanks for the info. I did not know that. Makes sense.


----------

